# Ipad mini Retina now available for sale!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I won't be getting one, but the media are saying the Mini is for sale, and it shows on the Apple website. I would get it now if you want one. 
http://store.apple.com/us/buy-ipad/ipad-mini-retina


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the original mini and want a retina, but I think I'm going to wait until the "rush" is over and read the reviews. I think it is going to be next to impossible trying to get the one you really want with the supplies so low, but I am glad someone will have one for Christmas.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

So excited! Just ordered mine. It won't arrive till end of Nov or beg of Dec.
I decided to return the iPad Air as I'm happy enough with my iPad 3 and want something smaller to take out of the house.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> So excited! Just ordered mine. It won't arrive till end of Nov or beg of Dec.
> I decided to return the iPad Air as I'm happy enough with my iPad 3 and want something smaller to take out of the house.


Please post what you think of it


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

THANK YOU...... For the heads up!  The rumour mill stated the order date would be Nov 22nd.  I have been waiting a year for the retina to come out.  My estimated delivery date is Dec 2-9.  Funny thing though - my twin ordered hers at virtually the same time and her delivery date is a few days before mine.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

My ETA is November 19 at 8pm!  I set it up to be notified on my iphone the minute it was announced.  This is my first ipad and I'm very excited!     I have been following her progress and she is currently in Hong Kong.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

On Mini watch here too.  Mine is currently in Louisville KY.  My original delivery date of Dec 2-9 has been moved up to Nov 26th.  Hopefully the delivery date will be moved up even sooner.  Now just to stare at the box till Christmas!  I have played with one in the Apple store.  They are available there for pick-up but still have to be ordered on-line first.  In the meantime using my Nexus 7 Gen 2.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I can't wait to hear some reviews!  Anyone received one yet?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

There is now a 5 to 10 day wait for mini retina on the apple store.  I'm looking for one from AT&T, but none to be had.


----------

